# Fallimento



## Carola (27 Settembre 2016)

io sto abbastanza bene
Sono più serena e stiamo cercando una quadra
Per adesso quando torna mio ex marito vado via io di casa tutti mi consigliano di non fare così ma lui non ha ancora casa e i ragazzi hanno tutte le loro cose
Anche economicamente e un po un salasso anche perché ovviamente non avrò più tenore di prima 
Per il resto sono serena non ho più aspettative ...a parte il senso di fallimento per i figli
Quello non me lo levo di dosso 
Il non poter dare una famiglia unita il vederli andare via a Natale insomma potete capire

Chi ci è passato .. Passerà un po ?
Si attenuerà questa sensazione?
Quando sono via sto bene ma ho un buco nel cuore quando il pensiero va a loro anche perché come sapete noi siamo stati  tanto tempo da soli io e i ragazzi 
Non tornerei comunque indietro.
Grazie X chi mi risponderà


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> io sto abbastanza bene
> Sono più serena e stiamo cercando una quadra
> Per adesso quando torna mio ex marito vado via io di casa tutti mi consigliano di non fare così ma lui non ha ancora casa e i ragazzi hanno tutte le loro cose
> Anche economicamente e un po un salasso anche perché ovviamente non avrò più tenore di prima
> ...


Io credo che i tuoi figli vedendoti finalmente più serena staranno bene anche loro. 
Credo che per loro il cambiamento sia relativo visto che sono abituati al padre lontano
Goditi questa nuova realtà e guarda al futuro....


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Conosco bene la sensazione....... a me non è passata, rimane in sottofondo, vedendo i miei ragazzi sereni però me ne dimentico velocemente


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che i tuoi figli vedendoti finalmente più serena staranno bene anche loro.
> Credo che per loro il cambiamento sia relativo visto che sono abituati al padre lontano
> Goditi questa nuova realtà e guarda al futuro....


Grazie


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Conosco bene la sensazione....... a me non è passata, rimane in sottofondo, vedendo i miei ragazzi sereni però me ne dimentico velocemente


Garzone anche a te
Leggo cose sui FILGI dei separati che mi fanno paur apoi possibilità di fallimento anoressia suicidi addirittura è che cazzo

Lo sono non devo leggere ste robe


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Garzone anche a te
> Leggo cose sui FILGI dei separati che mi fanno paur apoi possibilità di fallimento anoressia suicidi addirittura è che cazzo
> 
> Lo sono non devo leggere ste robe


"garzone" ?!??!??!    

...... ci fai particolarmente caso perchè sei in una fase delicata, perchè è uno di quei luoghi comuni duri a morire ed è un comodo alibi per giustificare di tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Garzone anche a te
> Leggo cose sui FILGI dei separati che mi fanno paur apoi possibilità di fallimento anoressia suicidi addirittura è che cazzo
> 
> Lo sono non devo leggere ste robe


Io credo che dipenda da come è gestita la cosa e da quello che hanno percepito
Io ho amici separati e i figli non si sono accorti della differenza. I genitori sono in splendidi rapporti e i figli decidono di volta in volta con chi stare e spesso sono tutti e 4 insieme. 
Non credo che nel tuo caso i figli sentano molta differenza rispetto a prima


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Poco prima di separarmi i figli avevano osservato che eravamo tra la minoranza che stava insieme.
Siamo poi passati tra la maggioranza!
Alé oh oh :facepalm::carneval:


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Garzone anche a te
> Leggo cose sui FILGI dei separati che mi fanno paur apoi possibilità di fallimento anoressia suicidi addirittura è che cazzo
> 
> Lo sono non devo leggere ste robe


Cerca di stare loro vicino, vedrai che andrà tutto bene. I cambiamenti sono sempre una avventura, è la vita.


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poco prima di separarmi i figli avevano osservato che eravamo tra la minoranza che stava insieme.
> Siamo poi passati tra la maggioranza!
> *Alé oh oh* :facepalm::carneval:


Non ti levi gli stadi dalla testa eh....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ti levi gli stadi dalla testa eh....


Non è però stata una vittoria!


----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è però stata una vittoria!


Non ci sono vittorie in questo campo, perché qualcuno perde sempre... e si perde tutti


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Per il resto sono serena non ho più aspettative ...a parte il senso di fallimento per i figli
> Quello non me lo levo di dosso
> Il non poter dare una famiglia unita il vederli andare via a Natale insomma potete capire


ma carola ma che cosa dici? ancora con il mito della famiglia del mulino bianco? ma nemmeno più nella pubblicità del mulino bianco ce la mettono quella, dai. i tuoi figli hanno le stesse probabilità di tutti gli altri figli di crescere sani. hanno bisogno di una madre solida e di un padre solido, non necessariamente insieme. 




Carola ha detto:


> Garzone anche a te
> Leggo cose sui FILGI dei separati che mi fanno paur apoi possibilità di fallimento anoressia suicidi addirittura è che cazzo
> 
> Lo sono non devo leggere ste robe


si vabbe'. ma dove le leggi, su Famiglia Cristiana? non è che tutto ciò che è scritto è vero, eh.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> ma carola ma che cosa dici? ancora con il mito della famiglia del mulino bianco? ma nemmeno più nella pubblicità del mulino bianco ce la mettono quella, dai. i tuoi figli hanno le stesse probabilità di tutti gli altri figli di crescere sani. hanno bisogno di una madre solida e di un padre solido, non necessariamente insieme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avercene di Famiglia Cristiana! Dai un'occhiata, resterai sorpreso.
Per il resto quoto.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avercene di *Famiglia Cristiana*! Dai un'occhiata, resterai sorpreso.
> Per il resto quoto.


Uno dei più equilibrati settimanali di informazione.


----------



## eagle (28 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Avercene di Famiglia Cristiana! Dai un'occhiata, resterai sorpreso.*
> Per il resto quoto.


:applauso:


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2016)

era per dire che certe cose non vanno lette su giornali o riviste di informazione (equilibrate o meno) o intrattenimento (divertenti o meno) ecc.

 avrei potuto scrivere Grazia, il Manifesto o La Bussola Quotidiana, perché l'intento del messaggio non era criticare il giornale in sé, ma mettere in dubbio la veridicità dei contenuti che carola ha riportato e che la angosciano,


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> era per dire che certe cose non vanno lette su giornali o riviste di informazione (equilibrate o meno) o intrattenimento (divertenti o meno) ecc.
> 
> avrei potuto scrivere Grazia, il Manifesto o La Bussola Quotidiana, perché l'intento del messaggio non era criticare il giornale in sé, ma mettere in dubbio la veridicità dei contenuti che carola ha riportato e che la angosciano,


Lo so.
Ma non ho perso l'occasione di  evidenziare che è una rivista apprezzabile.
Le stupidate che pubblicano in moltissimi giornali sono eccezionali.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> io sto abbastanza bene
> Sono più serena e stiamo cercando una quadra
> Per adesso quando torna mio ex marito vado via io di casa tutti mi consigliano di non fare così ma lui non ha ancora casa e i ragazzi hanno tutte le loro cose
> *Anche economicamente e un po un salasso anche perché ovviamente non avrò più tenore di prima
> ...


Non vale la pena fare tutto questo per un uomo. Potevi continuare a frequentarlo da separati in casa. Tanto mi pare di capire che tuo marito non è scandalizzato dal tuo distacco, quindi avresti avuto ampio margine per farti i fatti tuoi.

Io ho 32 anni e sono 11 anni che i miei genitori sono separati ma le feste (per volontà loro, ci mancherebbe, noi figli non abbiamo mai interferito) le passiamo tutti insieme. Sarebbe stato molto brutto passarle separati considerando che la frenetica vita odierna non permette di godersi la famiglia.

Ancora: sicura che vale la pena? Semmai la convivenza (che non è come stare insieme da fidanzati o da amanti) dovesse andare male, non credo che si potrà tornare indietro. E avresti distrutto tutto (parlo della famiglia, non di tuo marito, parto dal presupposto che quel rapporto sia già concluso) per un fuoco di paglia.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non vale la pena fare tutto questo per un uomo. Potevi continuare a frequentarlo da separati in casa. Tanto mi pare di capire che tuo marito non è scandalizzato dal tuo distacco, quindi avresti avuto ampio margine per farti i fatti tuoi.
> 
> Io ho 32 anni e sono 11 anni che i miei genitori sono separati ma le feste (per volontà loro, ci mancherebbe, noi figli non abbiamo mai interferito) le passiamo tutti insieme. Sarebbe stato molto brutto passarle separati considerando che la frenetica vita odierna non permette di godersi la famiglia.
> 
> Ancora: sicura che vale la pena? Semmai la convivenza (che non è come stare insieme da fidanzati o da amanti) dovesse andare male, non credo che si potrà tornare indietro. E avresti distrutto tutto (parlo della famiglia, non di tuo marito, parto dal presupposto che quel rapporto sia già concluso) per un fuoco di paglia.


Ma Carola avrebbe potuto continuare a fare i separati con il marito fuori casa. Lui vive a Dubai.


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non vale la pena fare tutto questo per un uomo. Potevi continuare a frequentarlo da separati in casa. Tanto mi pare di capire che tuo marito non è scandalizzato dal tuo distacco, quindi avresti avuto ampio margine per farti i fatti tuoi.
> 
> Io ho 32 anni e sono 11 anni che i miei genitori sono separati ma le feste (per volontà loro, ci mancherebbe, noi figli non abbiamo mai interferito) le passiamo tutti insieme. Sarebbe stato molto brutto passarle separati considerando che la frenetica vita odierna non permette di godersi la famiglia.
> 
> Ancora: sicura che vale la pena? Semmai la convivenza (che non è come stare insieme da fidanzati o da amanti) dovesse andare male, non credo che si potrà tornare indietro. E avresti distrutto tutto (parlo della famiglia, non di tuo marito, parto dal presupposto che quel rapporto sia già concluso) per un fuoco di paglia.


Non hai capito un cazzo

Uno amo L uomo che è diventato mio compagno 
Due non amavo più mio marito che comunque sia vive a Dubai e che mi sta facendo penare  X la separazione perché lui non la voleva ovviamente 
Tre delle feste me né fotto altamente altra ipocrisia bella e buona un genitore deve esserci nella quotidianità quando un figlio ha paure gioie fallimenti febbri mal di pancia pidocchi partite di basket gare  di sci primi amori - mio marito non C era X lavoro ma si fanno scelte X la famiglia appunto non X la carriera 
Quattro mi sono innamorata ricambiata di un uomo profondo sensibile attento premuroso e che poi a letto diventa un vero maiale il top per me va avanti da 5 anni fosse un fuoco di paglia  già spento i suppose.

Cinque in ultimo preferisco così che mettermi a chattare infelice menarmela che L uomo che ho non mi scopa come vorrei e finire poi a raccontare menate su un forum ... Te capì ?

Good night


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo
> 
> Uno amo L uomo che è diventato mio compagno
> Due non amavo più mio marito che comunque sia vive a Dubai e che mi sta facendo penare  X la separazione perché lui non la voleva ovviamente
> ...


Tu te ne fotti. Chiedi a loro se se ne fottono  A maggior ragione visto che sei stata accomodante per anni e ti sei sposata un uomo che e` assente con te e con i figli, questi momenti erano speciali. E tu, da persona più matura, avresti dovuto preservarli. Ora che ti separi lui avrà una scusa in più per non fare il padre.

Complimenti!

Ti aspettavi solo commenti positivi? Per me fai una cavolata e faresti bene a tornare sui tuoi passi. Tanto se tuo marito sta a Dubai, la separazione formale non serve

Non ti sprecare a tirarmi frecciatine perche le cose che scrivi non appartengono più da un pezzo alla mia unione e comunque alle tante donne che veramente hanno problemi seri di sesso coniugale e vanno avanti... Dovresti solo fare tanto di cappello!

Buonanotte


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu te ne fotti. Chiedi a loro se se ne fottono  A maggior ragione visto che sei stata accomodante per anni e ti sei sposata un uomo che e` assente con te e con i figli, questi momenti erano speciali. E tu, da persona più matura, avresti dovuto preservarli. Ora che ti separi lui avrà una scusa in più per non fare il padre.
> 
> Complimenti!
> 
> ...


Fatti curare meglio che non sono sufficienti le cure che fai dammi retta 
Parli come un'invasata stai fuori come un balcone e chiaramente non sei felice 
Cambia psico!


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Fatti curare meglio che non sono sufficienti le cure che fai dammi retta
> Parli come un'invasata stai fuori come un balcone e chiaramente non sei felice
> Cambia psico!


Io penso invece che i tuoi attacchi personali infantili siano dettati dal fatto che ti rode e non poco sentire cose diverse da quelle che vorresti sentirti dire. Hai scritto tu che hai paura di traumi per i tuoi figli. Ma forse non ti interessa davvero, volevi solo sentirti dire che non capita per avere la coscienza a posto. Io sono di diverso avviso, se vuoi ti faccio l`elenco delle situazioni che ho conosciuto dove una separazione è stata un trauma per i figli. Più che altro nel tuo caso gli toglierebbe anche quei pochi momenti con il padre e dato che lui ti sta facendo la guerra, non sara bello e li obblighera a schierarsi. 

Che ti cambiava avere il pezzo di carta? Sta a Dubai. Lo hai fatto per il tuo amante e per te, non hai pensato al resto. A proposito, quanto vi siete visti? Quanto lo hai frequentato? Che ne sai che è una persona per cui vale la pena rischiare sofferenze ai tuoi figli?

Certo io non avrei mai consentito e sopportato un marito e un padre assente per anni come hai fatto tu, la guerra l`avrei fatta, lontana dagli occhi della prole, per cose ben più serie, quindi quella da farsi curare, sicuramente, per un`autostima e un`empatia rasenti allo zero, non sono io  

Continua pure con l'insulto personale, mi faccio quattro risate.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2016)

Lo frequento da 5 anni
Direi tempo sufficientemente valido X capire e ad ogni modo non L ho fatto per lui
Sicuramente avrei dovuto lasciarlo  prima ma non è facile e per un po ho provato a far  ciò che vai consigliando tu ma non ero a posto con me stessa
Guarda in questo momento mio ex marito è casa nostra con i figli , stiamo cercandi di gestirla nel modo migliorie X loro
Per me è assurdo fare finta di nulla e mantenere la facciata ipocrita perché il
Messaggio passa ai figli
Io ho volgia di amare ed essere amata tuttionqui se non ci credessi più sarei rimasta dove sono .
penso di essere ancora troppo giovane per chiudere così la Mia vita e forse anche lui merita la stessa cosa
Certamente Dubai non è stata una scelta opportuna ma tante iniziò ad essere fatalista probabilmente doveva andare così
I miei ragazzi sono già abituati ad un papà così tanto assente .
non è bello ma a volte capitano cose nella vita che vanno affrontate 
Detto questo molte mi hanno  detto ciò che dici tu un marito così bello ricco sei matta a Lasciarlo
Sono donne che puntano molto all aspetto economico e di facciata 
Ognuno faccia cosa vuole

Unica remora erano e restano i ragazzi ma per adesso li vedo sereni Forse perché non è cambiato granché rispetto a prima lui torna sta qui la casa è molto grande edio mi org diversamente 
Si fa quel che si può dopo che si è tentato di tutto 

Comunque non mi piaci ma non X cosa dici ognuno ha le sue opinioni ma X i modi mi sia di persona tanto incattivita e mi ricordo certe tue uscite che mi sai di fuori proprio


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Ognuno fa le sue scelte. Naturalmente poi le difende.
Ma non credo che si possano applicare a tutti le stesse soluzioni.
Ci sono persone che accettano situazioni che io mai accetterei e viceversa.
Non credo che si debba per forza stabilire chi può avere ragione.

Ultimamente una mia amica, che ha appena avuto un bambino, cheha condiviso su fb una specie di aforisma che dice più o meno: non ho bisogno di consigli il figlio è mio.
Ecco invece io penso che ci sia sempre da imparare. Quando i miei figli erano piccoli, ascoltavo volentieri i consigli di chi aveva vissuto e lo stesso faccio ora. Del resto è il bello della vita. Certo se il suggerimento è di fare un miscuglio di acqua e olio contro il malocchio o di bere pipì no :carneval:.

Sono però certa che ogni persona può stare in determinate situazioni e altre no. Cerco di rispettare quello che gli altri riescono a fare.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Lo frequento da 5 anni
> Direi tempo sufficientemente valido X capire e ad ogni modo non L ho fatto per lui
> Sicuramente avrei dovuto lasciarlo  prima ma non è facile e per un po ho provato a far  ciò che vai consigliando tu ma non ero a posto con me stessa
> Guarda in questo momento mio ex marito è casa nostra con i figli , stiamo cercandi di gestirla nel modo migliorie X loro
> ...


Cinque anni di amanti a distanza non la definirei una frequentazione.
Poi perche per essere amati e riamare è necessario separarsi e ricercare la stessa cosa che è fallita in un`altra persona? Per me non stai fuori a lasciarlo perche è bello e ricco ma perche in realtà vi siete già lasciati e non è necessario fare quel passo ulteriore che rompe quel poco che c'è. E` un cavillo inutile e doloroso per i tuoi figli che almeno avevano una parvenza di famiglia. 
a me dici che sono incattivita? Ahahahaah!  Ma ti leggi? Le uniche cose che hai saputo scrivere sono attacchi personali e insulti. Argomenti zero a parte le solite frasi fatte che dicono tutti i traditori che mollano marito o moglie tipo che restando uniti senza amore si trasmette ipocrisia. Qui ti sbagli. I migliori matrimoni si reggono sul rispetto, sulla stima e sull`amicizia, non sull`amore passionale. Quel tipo di sentimento porta a litigare, a soffrire, ad avere aspettative, tutte cose che sono deleterie per la stabilità. Se non c'è paradossalmente è anche meglio.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno fa le sue scelte. Naturalmente poi le difende
> Ma non credo che si possano applicare a tutti le stesse soluzioni.
> Ci sono persone che accettano situazioni che io mai accetterei e viceversa.
> Non credo che si debba per forza stabilire chi può avere ragione.
> ...


In questi casi non esiste la ragione assoluta ma bisognerebbe avere l`umilta di vedere come reagiscono i figli prima di procedere al passo finale. Nella coppia decide la coppia. Nella famiglia si decide per tutti e con tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cinque anni di amanti a distanza non la definirei una frequentazione.
> Poi perche per essere amati e riamare è necessario separarsi e ricercare la stessa cosa che è fallita in un`altra persona? Per me non stai fuori a lasciarlo perche è bello e ricco ma perche in realtà vi siete già lasciati e non è necessario fare quel passo ulteriore che rompe quel poco che c'è. E` un cavillo inutile e doloroso per i tuoi figli che almeno avevano una parvenza di famiglia.
> a me dici che sono incattivita? Ahahahaah!  Ma ti leggi? Le uniche cose che hai saputo scrivere sono attacchi personali e insulti. Argomenti zero a parte le solite frasi fatte che dicono tutti i traditori che mollano marito o moglie tipo che restando uniti senza amore si trasmette ipocrisia. Qui ti sbagli. I migliori matrimoni si reggono sul rispetto, sulla stima e sull`amicizia, non sull`amore passionale. Quel tipo di sentimento porta a litigare, a soffrire, ad avere aspettative, tutte cose che sono deleterie per la stabilità. Se non c'è paradossalmente è anche meglio.
> 
> In questi casi non esiste la ragione assoluta ma bisognerebbe avere l`umilta di vedere come reagiscono i figli prima di procedere al passo finale. Nella coppia decide la coppia. Nella famiglia si decide per tutti e con tutti.


Appunto Princi, non sai come funzionava la famiglia di Carola prima e ora.
Non hai seguito il suo percorso? Ha pensato e ripensato e ci ha provato più volte a creare una famiglia vera.
A volte bisogna accettare la realtà. I figli, se il marito ci sarà, avranno ugualmente la presenza del padre come l'avrebbero avuta senza separazione.
Separazione non è una parolaccia.
Io avevo anche aperto per discutere sul messaggio che si trasmette ai figli in caso di separazione o di costanza di matrimonio non funzionante.
http://www.tradimento.net/51-famiglia-e-figli/19937-stare-insieme-per-i-figli-separarsi-per-i-figli
Ognuno sceglie in base a molte considerazioni.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto Princi, non sai come funzionava la famiglia di Carola prima e ora.
> Non hai seguito il suo percorso? Ha pensato e ripensato e ci ha provato più volte a creare una famiglia vera.
> A volte bisogna accettare la realtà. I figli, se il marito ci sarà, avranno ugualmente la presenza del padre come l'avrebbero avuta senza separazione.
> Separazione non è una parolaccia.
> ...


Forse mi sono spiegata male. Loro sono già separati di fatto perchè lui lavora a Dubai. Per me non ha senso separarsi anche formalmente o addirittura far diventare il proprio uomo attuale il nuovo compagno appena avvenuta sta separazione formale. A che pro? Per ripetere, con grande probabilità, tra qualche anno, quello che è successo con il matrimonio? Non è meglio prendersi un attimo di respiro e stare veramente soli? Imparare a stare soli? Che insegnamento si dà a un bambino o ragazzo quando le alternative sono: a) mamma e papà che litigano e stanno male b) mamma e papà che si trovano altri compagni e quindi stanno bene.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male. Loro sono già separati di fatto perchè lui lavora a Dubai. Per me non ha senso separarsi anche formalmente o addirittura far diventare il proprio uomo attuale il nuovo compagno appena avvenuta sta separazione formale. A che pro? Per ripetere, con grande probabilità, tra qualche anno, quello che è successo con il matrimonio? Non è meglio prendersi un attimo di respiro e stare veramente soli? Imparare a stare soli? Che insegnamento si dà a un bambino o ragazzo quando le alternative sono: a) mamma e papà che litigano e stanno male b) mamma e papà che si trovano altri compagni e quindi stanno bene.


Ma il nuovo compagno non frequenta casa, figurati convivere!


----------



## Carola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Ma infatti 

È una cosa molto molto leggera con i piedi di strapiombo e io sono comunque sofferente e sta soffereremza me la debbo smazzare tutta da sola


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il nuovo compagno non frequenta casa, figurati convivere!





Carola ha detto:


> Ma infatti
> 
> È una cosa molto molto leggera con i piedi di strapiombo e io sono comunque sofferente e sta soffereremza me la debbo smazzare tutta da sola


Ma è meglio cosi, i rapporti migliori sono quelli tra fidanzatini o amanti.... Che ci rimedi a metterti uno dentro casa dopo quello che ti ha fatto passare tuo marito emotivamente? Che oltre che pensare ai tuoi figli e farti il culo, devi pure stirargli le camicie e sforzarsi di sorridere dopo una giornataccia per farlo sentire a tuo agio? Tiettelo cosi.... poi se proprio te va di riprovare sta palla al piede della convivenza/matrimonio con un maschio, almeno trovatene uno vicino che cucina, ti pulisce i cessi e ti regala pure una fetta di culo.


----------



## Carola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma è meglio cosi, i rapporti migliori sono quelli tra fidanzatini o amanti.... Che ci rimedi a metterti uno dentro casa dopo quello che ti ha fatto passare tuo marito emotivamente? Che oltre che pensare ai tuoi figli e farti il culo, devi pure stirargli le camicie e sforzarsi di sorridere dopo una giornataccia per farlo sentire a tuo agio? Tiettelo cosi.... poi se proprio te va di riprovare sta palla al piede della convivenza/matrimonio con un maschio, almeno trovatene uno vicino che cucina, ti pulisce i cessi e ti regala pure una fetta di culo.


Ma dentro casa manco morta ma neanche mio marito ci stava figurati come
mi sono abituata io

Grazie a dio mai stirato   camice ne mosso un dito in casa lo ammetto se non X cucinare che adoro  ci manca ancora era via per la carriera e che faccio pure la colf?

Anhe adesso la sig.ra me la
Sono tenuta lavoro molto tre adolescenti e col casso le pulizie la sera la sera sono tutta X loro tre e quando posso si ferma a dormire ed esco io una sera a settimana !

Però mio nuovo compagno un pomeriggio mi ha aggiustato una tapparella elettronica mentre i ragazzi non c'erano
A qualcosa serve un uomo in casa eccome io sto meccanismo proprio non lo capivo stavo X chiamare elettricista !


----------



## ilnikko (4 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma dentro casa manco morta ma neanche mio marito ci stava figurati come
> mi sono abituata io
> 
> Grazie a dio mai stirato   camice ne mosso un dito in casa lo ammetto se non X cucinare che adoro  ci manca ancora era via per la carriera e che faccio pure la colf?
> ...


Rosa...non ci voglio nemmeno pensare che un uomo in casa serve ad aggiustare le tapparelle :unhappy:
E' gia' da un po che frequenti questa persona, quindi deve essere uno a posto. Se e quando vorrete rendere partecipi gli altri membri della famiglia della sua presenza penso che sara' solo una logica e naturale conseguenza della vostra frequentazione. Non è un sostituto o un surrogato del padre, ma nemmeno Manny aggiustatutto.


----------



## Carola (4 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Rosa...non ci voglio nemmeno pensare che un uomo in casa serve ad aggiustare le tapparelle :unhappy:
> E' gia' da un po che frequenti questa persona, quindi deve essere uno a posto. Se e quando vorrete rendere partecipi gli altri membri della famiglia della sua presenza penso che sara' solo una logica e naturale conseguenza della vostra frequentazione. Non è un sostituto o un surrogato del padre, ma nemmeno Manny aggiustatutto.


Era una battuta
Certo che lo farò ma a suo tempo 
Non mi sono  separata leggermente 
Ho e sto soffrendo credimi
Vado con i pieid  di piombo in tutto e lui lo sa 
Ho molte insicurezza anche mie su me Stessa sono una donna complicata e con un brutto carattere e questo fallimento è molto grosso 
Per i miei FILGI non posso fare passi azzardati 
Lui è speciale io non volgio fare errori


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Rosa...non ci voglio nemmeno pensare che un uomo in casa serve ad aggiustare le tapparelle :unhappy:
> E' gia' da un po che frequenti questa persona, quindi deve essere uno a posto. Se e quando vorrete rendere partecipi gli altri membri della famiglia della sua presenza penso che sara' solo una logica e naturale conseguenza della vostra frequentazione. Non è un sostituto o un surrogato del padre, ma nemmeno Manny aggiustatutto.


Serve anche a quello perché è un modo concreto di dimostrare attenzione e cura, come lo è aiutare a trasportare un mobile o fare una torta.


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma dentro casa manco morta ma neanche mio marito ci stava figurati come
> mi sono abituata io
> 
> Grazie a dio mai stirato   camice ne mosso un dito in casa lo ammetto se non X cucinare che adoro  ci manca ancora era via per la carriera e che faccio pure la colf?
> ...


Hai fatto bene a chiamare la signora delle pulizie! Io come la cogliona ne faccio a meno, per fargli risparmiare quei due soldi, anche se ce lo potremo permettere. Mi piacerebbe essere più egoista, ne ho bisogno!
Mettitelo in casa solo se ti tratta sempre da REGINA!!! 



ilnikko ha detto:


> Rosa...non ci voglio nemmeno pensare che un uomo in casa serve ad aggiustare le tapparelle :unhappy:
> E' gia' da un po che frequenti questa persona, quindi deve essere uno a posto. Se e quando vorrete rendere partecipi gli altri membri della famiglia della sua presenza penso che sara' solo una logica e naturale conseguenza della vostra frequentazione. Non è un sostituto o un surrogato del padre, ma nemmeno Manny aggiustatutto.


Oddio me sta a venì il diabete...  non serve solo a quello ma sono cose molto utili... sesso, lavoretti in casa e affidabilità! Non vale la pena convivere se un uomo non dà anche questo!


----------



## ilnikko (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Serve anche a quello perché è un modo concreto di dimostrare attenzione e cura, come lo è aiutare a trasportare un mobile o fare una torta.


Ah guarda...con me sfondi un portone aperto, non una porta. Io ho sempre fatto,e continuo a fare tutto da solo, mi sono sempre arrangiato a fare tutto da me in casa. Quello che dicevo a Rosa era altro, dopo tutto quello che ha passato, e 5 anni di "frequentazione" mi sembrava riduttivo farlo passare per elettricista :singleeye: , prima o poi, se va' bene, sto poveraccio sara' promosso sergente...spero.



Principessa ha detto:


> *Oddio me sta a venì il diabete*...  non serve solo a quello ma sono cose molto utili... sesso, lavoretti in casa e affidabilità! Non vale la pena convivere se un uomo non dà anche questo!


Bo', non ho capito. Ma fa' niente.


----------

